# Calibration



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel "calibration" and "commitment" is learned thru experience not taught. The younger folks I feel that "process" is more important than aiming. If you dont have a good shot process aiming does them no good. On the young ones I tell them let it float and go thru your shot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's easy to over think this part of the shot sequence. Once two anchors and no softening is achieved, then you have the shot and all that's left is to commit and immerse in aiming. As I'm sure you know, Len refers to two anchors / no softening as "maintainable state". The idea is to get all the parts & pieces arranged so that you can maintain them WITHOUT CHANGE through to conclusion. Once maintainable state is achieved, there is no reason to not commit. 

Maintainable state is very difficult to achieve without holding the weight of full draw in the back and only in the back. This is where students often have problems that result in pin chasing. Many try to use their bow arm to hold the bow up and aim. It takes a bit to teach them to use their back to do this. Until they learn this, they will have trouble achieving maintainable state.

Like many things in archery, the concept is simple, but learning to do it is a bit more involved.

Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I became a much better archer the day I realized that I was not part of the bow.

When you commit to the idea that you are just the platform from which the bow launches an arrow, 
it forces you to admit that you can't muscle the arrow into the spot you're aiming at.

I had to become "one" with the target... not the bow, or the arrow.

This is where archery has a lot in common with golf, bowling and free-throws in basketball... muscle it, and it won't work.

For this to work... for me, I cannot have any focus on the pin once it's lined up and centered in the peep. 
That may be one reason that I have trouble shooting with one eye closed. I end up focused on the pin.
I'm just a hunter though... so I am committed every time I draw the bow. :wink:


----------



## Lost Possum (Nov 25, 2010)

*This is good stuff. This is what archers should be more concerned with. Not what new gizmo brand X has come up with. Thanks to [email protected] for starting this thred. *


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe the visual response from the sight and the target need to harmonize with the archer's mind. Colors, intensities, shapes, rings, contrast......as I gaze at the X I don't want to have the distraction of looking through a bright red fiber.....a black dot blurs nicely, just discoloring the white to a shade of gray.

Some of these super bright fiber pins are a distraction, and in many cases the archer's sight is effecting execution and it's actually helping him miss.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

slicer said:


> I believe the visual response from the sight and the target need to harmonize with the archer's mind. Colors, intensities, shapes, rings, contrast......as I gaze at the X I don't want to have the distraction of looking through a bright red fiber.....a black dot blurs nicely, just discoloring the white to a shade of gray.
> 
> Some of these super bright fiber pins are a distraction, and in many cases the archer's sight is effecting execution and it's actually helping him miss.


X2 Slicer Great Post!


----------

